# food grade bucket



## ldrus (Feb 5, 2012)

what warrants a bucket to be "food grade" and where can i get one? i bought a 5 gal bucket  with lid frpm walmart is that food grade?


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't comment on the details as to what makes a plastic bucket food safe, perhaps JJ will be along shortly and can address that one.

As for where to get them.  I get mine at my local grocery stores in the bakery section.  They get icing in 5 gallon pails, with lids, and typically give them away.  They do require a good washing to get the remnants of the icing out, but 100% food grade buckets and lids for free.

-Salt


----------



## alblancher (Feb 5, 2012)

Lowes has them.  It is the emissions of a chemical from the plastic that causes a problem

Look in paint or by the water coolers


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 5, 2012)

Look for HDPE and/or the recycle number 2 to be stamped on the bucket.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 5, 2012)

Ikrus, morning... Hit any bakery or maybe even a deli or big restaurant.... Lots of their food comes in buckets....   Buckets of unknown origin may have recycled plastics in them.... You never know what the plastic was in contact with..... Dave


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 5, 2012)

Also you want to have a bucket that isn't all scratched up inside. I learned a lot about that while helping my buddy brew beer. Any of those scratches or ruffed up spots can harbor bacteria.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2012)

Any grocery store that has a bakery will be glad to give you as many as you want. They just throw them away. The best part is the frosting inside is still good & they usually leave more than enough to frost a whole cake. Just get one before they throw it in the trash.


----------



## reents (Feb 5, 2012)

I obtained one from Wal-Mart that had iceing in but no lid for free.


----------



## ldrus (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks guys  i scored 2 of them from meijers  bakery dept today  and they had more to give me but said 2 was plenty!!!   and my daughter loved the frosting inside  lol!!


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 5, 2012)

You can never have too many of them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have 8 stacked in my garage right now.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope to harvest my first honey in a week or two and I needed a couple with tight lids for filtering and storage of both the honey and the equipment.


----------

